# JPW cats make a solar powered crossing of Lake Powell



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

We did it. After we put the motor in the water for good, we never touched the oars again. 85 miles across Lake Powell with just the power of the sun. 

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks fred,

I will let veryone know where and when they will be able to see the currents film. It will be out sometime around mid november.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! Roof top solar on a raft is an out of the box idea. Love it!


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Thought it was a crazy shade shelter*

We launched along with the raft carrying the solar panel frame at Sand Island, Though it was the stoutest Shade shelter we had ever seen. Awesome to see the results were very productive. We camped across the river from your last night before Mexican Hat, I think we have pictures from the opposite ridge. Very Cool


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

shade + power = win!


----------



## coloriverdude (Jun 23, 2009)

Kudos Jack for helping to sponsor such a great project!


----------

